# Truck tires on UTV



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm considering putting these on my UTV, I've got new 7" wide wheels which will work with the 27X8.50R14LT and they are a lot lighter than the tires I have now, my fronts are 30 lbs and the rear are 36.2 lbs and these are 26.8 lbs.

Does anyone run these on their trucks? Since I drive my UTV quite a bit on city streets these would probably be the last tires I would have to buy for it.

http://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-12-bighorn-mt-762


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would think they would be fine for you!

I have no exp with street tires on UTV but just my $.02 worth


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I think they would be a good all terrain tire and having the same size on all 4 would allow me to rotate them. I'm currently running Sedona Rip Saws 26x9x14 front & 26x11x14 rear. They're starting to get low on tread, I think I'll sipe them for this winter and buy these sometime in the spring. 









I found them on Amazon for $118 shipped and with my Amazon Rewards by then I should be able to get at least 2 tires free.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002KVEDMI/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1O445L0CT65RG&coliid=I3M5JVOKO2JV02


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I think the only downfall would be the sidewalls being much stiffer, which would affect the ride and off road performance.


----------



## Hopalong (Dec 5, 2015)

I think it would work great. But IF it were me I would look for a good passenger tire. Just for the fact that it will be lighter and a bit more forgiving on something so light


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

These tires are a lot lighter than the 6 ply Sedona's I'm running now and they're pretty stiff, when I first got them I could run them flat if I wanted. I'd consider a passenger tire but I still use my side x side for hunting and trail riding so I like to have something a little more aggressive.


----------



## ATVDaddy (May 21, 2015)

you might also want to add GBC on your list of 4wheeler tires. If im not mistaken, i think Maxxis Bighorns are 6ply too. it has horizontal oblique blocks tread design which is good on rock surfaces and sand, however you may have a hard time when it comes to mud and snow.


----------

